# 1972 CCM TARGA tenspeed restauration



## Mantafelix (Apr 18, 2013)

I got a 1972 CCM Targa and i'm trying to restore it to it's original "glory"... it was the entry level bicycle for this Canadian company. I know it's not a rare or famous bike, but I like it.



Here's some pictures after 2 years of bad storage conditions...


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 18, 2013)

I know, it's in bad shape... so, I got a donor. A near mint 1968 women CCM Targa 10... i'll take everything possible from it and transfer it on my frame.


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 18, 2013)

I disassembled my frame yesterday...




















My plan right now is to sandblast the frame and fork... then paint it the same color.


For the other parts, i'll have to get rid of the rust... got any great tips?



Thanks for your help and you're more than welcome to comment!


----------



## Hermanator3 (Apr 19, 2013)

*What is that?*

What is the brand of the rear derailleur?  With the two cables it looks looks a push/pull type with no return spring.  For the rust, 0000 steel wool & WD40 or Evapo-Rust.


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 19, 2013)

Rear is a Shimano Positron push-pull type.
Front is a Shimano Thunderbird.


Just bought evapo-rust... I'll try it. 



Sent from my Samsung S2X


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 19, 2013)

Is this counter thread?







Soaked it with carb cleaner, but the damn thing wont come off! 
Got tips to break it free?





On a side note, i'm still wondering if I should paint the bike the same color... wife's says that it's not a "manly" color. 

Originally, you had to choose between White, Royal blue, Dark red and my color... what would you guys do?


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 19, 2013)

Found the answer... it's counter thread. :|

I've tried to cheap out on a specialized bike wrench and use a Westcott instead, but it won't budge and the wrench is always slipping while i'm trying to hit it with a mallet... i'll be heading to the closest bike shop tomorrow morning to get that damn 35mm wrench! 


I'll let the part sit in Evapo-rust and water overnight... hope it helps. 






I bought powdered glass to sandblast the frame and fork and also bought acetone, primer paint and clear paint... I still need to decide which color I want the bike. I'm leaning towards the original color, but the wife doesn't like it (she thinks its "girly").


----------



## OldRider (Apr 19, 2013)

If you're doing all this yourself and you're working with acetone make sure you use it outside or in an EXTREMELY well vented area. Good luck!


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 19, 2013)

OldRider said:


> If you're doing all this yourself and you're working with acetone make sure you use it outside or in an EXTREMELY well vented area. Good luck!




Yes, all by myself... Don't worry, I've been modifying cars for a long time, so I know my way around tools and chemicals. I'm also well equipped.

I'll sandblast the bike, clean it with acetone and prime/seal it ready for paint all outside... I don't want crap and bad smell all over my house and 5 years old boy.



Sent from my Samsung S2X


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 21, 2013)

*Ccm*

I like CCMs - they are well built and usually work well. I had quite a few of them in Canada.


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 21, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I like CCMs - they are well built and usually work well. I had quite a few of them in Canada.




Yeah, I like them too... The old ones though! The new ones are on the crappy side. 

Sent from my Samsung S2X


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally got the last damn part off the frame... I'll sandblast it as soon as my friend is ready to lend me his machine.

I'll keep it updated then. 

Sent from my Samsung S2X


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 28, 2013)

Frame and fork sandblasted!!!









Still got some touch ups to hand sand... i'll clean the frame after and then paint!


----------

